# ICC Bulletin Board Archives



## mueller (Oct 30, 2009)

Just came from ICC home page. There is a new link to  the bulletin board archives. I was able to open it as a non member. Looks like everything is there but I don't have time to check it out.


----------



## conarb (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: ICC Bulletin Board Archives

Thanks Mueller, I finally found it, here it is.


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: ICC Bulletin Board Archives

I guess it means perhaps they did treasure the discussions we had.

Hey, I finally broke down and tried the COI.  Logging in was a pain in the a**, but it finally recognized me as a member.

I was hoping the sharpoint platform would be more user friendly than it is, since my company is using that platform for an inspections site..

It looks like you can edit other members posts (I didn't try it, since my real name shows up).. click properties next to the post and you get a option on the top to edit.  That's probably not a good feature.

However, it did galvanize my decision to go to Baltimore tomorrow!


----------

